# كل ما تحتاجه عن خلايا الوقود Fuel cell handbook



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كل ما تحتاجه عن خلايا الوقود Fuel cell handbook
***************************************************

TABLE OF *******S
1. TECHNOLOGY OVERVIEW1-1
1.1 INTRODUCTION
1.2 UNIT CELLS 1-2
1.2.1 Basic Structure 1-2
1.2.2 Critical Functions of Cell Components
1.3 FUEL CELL STACKING1-4
1.3.1 Planar-Bipolar Stacking 1-4
1.3.2 Stacks with Tubular Cells 1-5
1.4 FUEL CELL SYSTEMS1-5
1.5 FUEL CELL TYPES1-7
1.5.1 Polymer Electrolyte Fuel Cell (PEFC1-9
1.5.2 Alkaline Fuel Cell (AFC1-10
1.5.3 Phosphoric Acid Fuel Cell (PAFC1-10
1.5.4 Molten Carbonate Fuel Cell (MCFC) 1-11
1.5.5 Solid Oxide Fuel Cell (SOFC) 1-12
1.6 CHARACTERISTICS1-12
1.7 ADVANTAGES/DISADVANTAGES1-14
1.8 APPLICATIONS, DEMONSTRATIONS, AND STATUS 1-15
1.8.1 Stationary Electric Power1-15
1.8.2 Distributed Generation 1-20
1.8.3 Vehicle Motive Power1-22
1.8.4 Space and Other Closed Environment Power 1-23
1.8.5 Auxiliary Power Systems 1-23
1.8.6 Derivative Applications1-32
1.9 REFERENCES1-32
2. FUEL CELL PERFORMANCE2-1
2.1 THE ROLE OF GIBBS FREE ENERGY AND NERNST POTENTIAL2-1
2.2 IDEAL PERFORMANCE 2-4
2.3 CELL ENERGY BALANCE2-7
2.4 CELL EFFICIENCY 2-7
2.5 ACTUAL PERFORMANCE2-10
2.6 FUEL CELL PERFORMANCE VARIABLES2-18
2.7 MATHEMATICAL MODELS2-24
2.7.1 Value-in-Use Models 2-26
2.7.2 Application Models2-27
2.7.3 Thermodynamic System Models2-27
2.7.4 3-D Cell / Stack Models 2-29
2.7.5 1-D Cell Models2-31
2.7.6 Electrode Models2-32
2.8 REFERENCES2-33
3. POLYMER ELECTROLYTE FUEL CELLS 3-1
3.1 CELL COMPONENTS3-1
3.1.1 State-of-the-Art Components 3-2
3.1.2 Component Development3-11
3.2 PERFORMANCE 3-14
3.3 PEFC SYSTEMS3-16
3.3.1 Direct Hydrogen PEFC Systems 3-16
3.3.2 Reformer-Based PEFC Systems3-17
3.3.3 Direct Methanol Fuel Cell Systems 3-19
3.4 PEFC APPLICATIONS3-21
3.4.1 Transportation Applications3-21
3.4.2 Stationary Applications 3-22
3.5 REFERENCES3-22
4. ALKALINE FUEL CELL4-1
4.1 CELL COMPONENTS4-5
4.1.1 State-of-the-Art Components 4-5
4.1.2 Development Components 4-6
4.2 PERFORMANCE 4-7
4.2.1 Effect of Pressure 4-8
4.2.2 Effect of Temperature 4-9
4.2.3 Effect of Impurities -11
4.2.4 Effects of Current Density4-12
4.2.5 Effects of Cell Life4-14
4.3 SUMMARY OF EQUATIONS FOR AFC4-14
4.4 REFERENCES4-16
5. PHOSPHORIC ACID FUEL CELL 5-1
5.1 CELL COMPONENTS5-2
5.1.1 State-of-the-Art Components 5-2
5.1.2 Development Components 5-6
5.2 PERFORMANCE 5-11
5.2.1 Effect of Pressure 5-12
5.2.2 Effect of Temperature 5-13
5.2.3 Effect of Reactant Gas Composition and Utilization 5-14
5.2.4 Effect of Impurities 5-16
5.2.5 Effects of Current Density5-19
5.2.6 Effects of Cell Life5-20
5.3 SUMMARY OF EQUATIONS FOR PAFC5-21
5.4 REFERENCES5-22
6. MOLTEN CARBONATE FUEL CELL 6-1
6.1 CELL COMPONENTS6-4
6.1.1 State-of-the-Art Componments 6-4
6.1.2 Development Components 6-9
6.2 PERFORMANCE 6-13
6.2.1 Effect of Pressure 6-15
6.2.2 Effect of Temperature 6-19
6.2.3 Effect of Reactant Gas Composition and Utilization 6-21
6.2.4 Effect of Impurities 6-25
6.2.5 Effects of Current Density6-30
6.2.6 Effects of Cell Life6-30
6.2.7 Internal Reforming 6-30
6.3 SUMMARY OF EQUATIONS FOR MCFC6-34
6.4 REFERENCES6-38
7. SOLID OXIDE FUEL CELLS7-1
7.1 CELL COMPONENTS7-2
7.1.1 Electrolyte Materials 7-2
7.1.2 Anode Materials 7-3
7.1.3 Cathode Materials 7-5
7.1.4 Interconnect Materials7-6
7.1.5 Seal Materials7-9
7.2 CELL AND STACK DESIGNS 7-13
7.2.1 Tubular SOFC 7-13
7.2.1.1 Performance 7-20
7.2.2 Planar SOFC7-31
7.2.2.1 Single Cell Performance7-35
7.2.2.2 Stack Performance7-39
7.2.3 Stack Scale-Up7-41
7.3 SYSTEM CONSIDERATIONS 7-45
7.4 REFERENCES7-45
8. FUEL CELL SYSTEMS8-1
8.1 SYSTEM PROCESSES 8-2
8.1.1 Fuel Processing 8-2
8.2 POWER CONDITIONING8-27
8.2.1 Introduction to Fuel Cell Power Conditioning Systems8-28
8.2.2 Fuel Cell Power Conversion for Supplying a Dedicated Load [2,3,48-29
8.2.3 Fuel Cell Power Conversion for Supplying Backup Power to a Load
Connected to a Local Utility 8-34
8.2.4 Fuel Cell Power Conversion for Supplying a Load Operating in Parallel
With the Local Utility (Utility Interactive) 8-37
8.2.5 Fuel Cell Power Conversion for Connecting Directly to the Local Utility8-37
8.2.6 Power Conditioners for Automotive Fuel Cells 8-39
8.2.7 Power Conversion Architecture for a Fuel Cell Turbine Hybrid Interfaced
With a Local Utility8-41
8.2.8 Fuel Cell Ripple Current 8-43
8.2.9 System Issues: Power Conversion Cost and Size8-44
8.2.10 REFERENCES (Sections 8.1 and 8.2) 8-45
8.3 SYSTEM OPTIMIZATION8-46
8.3.1 Pressure 8-46
8.3.2 Temperature 8-48
8.3.3 Utilization8-49
8.3.4 Heat Recovery8-50
8.3.5 Miscellaneous8-51
8.3.6 Concluding Remarks on System Optimization 8-51
8.4 FUEL CELL SYSTEM DESIGNS8-52
8.4.1 Natural Gas Fueled PEFC System 8-52
8.4.2 Natural Gas Fueled PAFC System 8-53
8.4.3 Natural Gas Fueled Internally Reformed MCFC System8-56
8.4.4 Natural Gas Fueled Pressurized SOFC System8-58
8.4.5 Natural Gas Fueled Multi-Stage Solid State Power Plant System 8-62
8.4.6 Coal Fueled SOFC System8-66
8.4.7 Power Generation by Combined Fuel Cell and Gas Turbine System 8-70
8.4.8 Heat and Fuel Recovery Cycles 8-70
8.5 FUEL CELL NETWORKS 8-82
8.5.1 Molten Carbonate Fuel Cell Networks: Principles, Analysis and
Performance 8-82
8.5.2 MCFC Network8-86
8.5.3 Recycle Scheme 8-86
8.5.4 Reactant Conditioning Between Stacks in Series8-86
8.5.5 Higher Total Reactant Utilization 8-87
8.5.6 Disadvantages of MCFC Networks8-88
8.5.7 Comparison of Performance8-88
8.5.8 Conclusions 8-89
8.6 HYBRIDS8-89
8.6.1 Technology8-89
8.6.2 Projects8-92
8.6.3 World’s First Hybrid Project8-93
8.6.4 Hybrid Electric Vehicles (HEV) 8-93
8.7 FUEL CELL AUXILIARY POWER SYSTEMS8-96
8.7.1 System Performance Requirements8-97
8.7.2 Technology Status8-98
8.7.3 System Configuration and Technology Issues 8-99
8.7.4 System Cost Considerations8-102
8.7.5 SOFC System Cost Structure 8-103
8.7.6 Outlook and Conclusions 8-104
8.8 REFERENCES8-104
9. SAMPLE CALCULATIONS9-1
9.1 UNIT OPERATIONS9-1
9.1.1 Fuel Cell Calculations 9-1
9.1.2 Fuel Processing Calculations 9-13
9.1.3 Power Conditioners9-16
9.1.4 Others 9-16
9.2 SYSTEM ISSUES9-16
9.2.1 Efficiency Calculations 9-17
9.2.2 Thermodynamic Considerations9-19
9.3 SUPPORTING CALCULATIONS9-22
9.4 COST CALCULATIONS9-25
9.4.1 Cost of Electricity9-25
9.4.2 Capital Cost Development 9-26
9.5 COMMON CONVERSION FACTORS 9-27
9.6 AUTOMOTIVE DESIGN CALCULATIONS9-28
9.7 REFERENCES9-29
10. APPENDIX 10-1
10.1 EQUILIBRIUM CONSTANTS 10-1
10.2 CONTAMINANTS FROM COAL GASIFICATION10-2
10.3 SELECTED MAJOR FUEL CELL REFERENCES, 1993 TO PRESENT10-4
10.4 LIST OF SYMBOLS10-10
10.5 FUEL CELL RELATED CODES AND STANDARDS10-14
10.5.1 Introduction10-14
10.5.2 Organizations 10-15
10.5.3 Codes & Standards10-16
10.5.4 Codes and Standards for Fuel Cell Manufacturers10-17
10.5.5 Codes and Standards for the Installation of Fuel Cells 10-19
10.5.6 Codes and Standards for Fuel Cell Vehicles 10-19
10.5.7 Application Permits10-19
10.5.8 References 10-21
10.6 FUEL CELL FIELD SITE DATA10-21
10.6.1 Worldwide Sites 10-21
10.6.2 DoD Field Sites 10-24
10.6.3 IFC Field Units10-24
10.6.4 FuelCell Energy10-24
10.6.5 Siemens Westinghouse10-24
10.7 HYDROGEN10-31
10.7.1 Introduction10-31
10.7.2 Hydrogen Production 10-32
10.7.3 DOE’s Hydrogen Research 10-34
10.7.4 Hydrogen Storage10-35
10.7.5 Barriers10-36
10.8 THE OFFICE OF ENERGY EFFICIENCY AND RENEWABLE ENERGY WORK IN FUEL
CELLS 10-36
10.9 RARE EARTH MINERALS 10-38
10.9.1 Introduction10-38
10.9.2 Outlook10-40
10.10 REFERENCES10-41

الرابط فى المرفقات


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

على الاخوه الاعضاء الذين قام بتحميل الروابط الزم تحميل الثلاث روابط كاملين للتم عمليه فك لضغط

وشكرا


----------



## بدري علي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل المهندس / ماهر 
عفوا علي تأخري في التعليق علي هذه الدرة الثمينة التي أهديتها لقسم السيارات ،والتى فيها المعلومات الاساسية عن (hev )، فقد كان لزاما علي أن اطلع عليه بشكل متأني ، فانا اعرف ان هداياك لا يمكن المرور عليها سريعا ، وبعد الاطلاع المعقول ولا اقول المتعمق أستطيع أن أشكرك شكرا لا حدود له ، علي هذه التحفة العلمية والتى اعتبرها من العيار الثقيل لقسم السيارات ، وهذا ليس جديدا عليك ، فبارك الله فيك أخي ولا حرمنا الله من هداياك العلمية الثمينة .


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> اخي الفاضل المهندس / ماهر
> عفوا علي تأخري في التعليق علي هذه الدرة الثمينة التي أهديتها لقسم السيارات ،والتى فيها المعلومات الاساسية عن (hev )، فقد كان لزاما علي أن اطلع عليه بشكل متأني ، فانا اعرف ان هداياك لا يمكن المرور عليها سريعا ، وبعد الاطلاع المعقول ولا اقول المتعمق أستطيع أن أشكرك شكرا لا حدود له ، علي هذه التحفة العلمية والتى اعتبرها من العيار الثقيل لقسم السيارات ، وهذا ليس جديدا عليك ، فبارك الله فيك أخي ولا حرمنا الله من هداياك العلمية الثمينة .


 *****************

شكرا اخى المهندس (Mak) على هذا الثناء .. وكلماتك الطيبه ... متشكر كتير وان شاء الله يفيد جزء كبير من مهندسينا العرب ف الى الامام دائما ..:12:


----------



## عطار الهندسة (18 مارس 2010)

:20: شكرا ً جزيلا ً م. ماهر :20:​


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا عطار ... ولو حذف حرف العين بتكون طار


----------



## عطار الهندسة (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا ً على الإستهزاء!!!!
بس هذا الشيء من صفاتك؟؟؟
ولا من حق مشرفيي الملتقى الإستهزاء بالأعضاء؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2010)

عطار الهندسة قال:


> شكرا ً على الإستهزاء!!!!
> بس هذا الشيء من صفاتك؟؟؟
> ولا من حق مشرفيي الملتقى الإستهزاء بالأعضاء؟؟؟



*************************
بذمه دا كلام اخى الفاضل انا لا استهزء بك ابدا انا اسف جدا بس كانت تحضرنى فزوره وانا صغير اتقالت لى وهى

تاجر من التجار لو طيرت عينه طار يبقى مين التاجر دا...؟

اسف بجد اعتقدت انه دعابه ولكن فهمتنى غلط


----------



## عطار الهندسة (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اعتذارك مقبول أخي ماهر...جعلنا الله وإياك ممن قال فيهم جل في علاه :
" ونزعنا مافي صدورهم من غل ٍ إخوانا ً على سرر ٍ متقابلين"
والسلام عليكم...​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي ماهر على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرآ 0

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 مارس 2010)

هذا التاجر هو
العطار
حبيبنا عطار الهندسة بالتاكيد المشرف لابقصد الاستهزاء بك بقدر مايقصد الدعابة و ان كانت في هذه الحالة ثقيلة لكنها طريفة بجد 
الكتاب قيم عن خلايا الوقود واشكرك علي الاجتهاد و ادعوا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى كمال الف شكر

نورت مكانك شكرا


----------



## pqi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر لك أستاذ ماهر.
وفرت علي الكثير من البحث والعناء
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى pqi


----------

